# Teak Decks Replacement



## sailing320 (Jul 5, 2007)

I a looking at a 38 foot boat with a beam of 12 that has teak decks that need to be replaced. Can anybody provide rough pricing on what it will cost. I want the job done right and I never cut corners. The boat is in the northeast.


----------



## kd3pc (Oct 19, 2006)

practical sailor just did an article on a guy who did his Mason 43. About $7K for materials and he did all the labor...3 months of 12 hour days and a dry place to do it, at a place that will LET you do it.

The article mentioned that a comparable job here in the states would have been at least $40K. I have used the $1K per foot of boat and it seems to hold for a decent job here in the states. Talent varies so get good references, take tons of pictures and even more measurements with which to put stuff back. This assumes adhesive laying, which requires heavy weights and slower pace. To screw and bung will add $$$ but may shorten install time. IF you screw uses monel fasteners, others will fail in no time and force bungs to pop out.

Others will tell you it is not cost effective to replace decks on a production boat, and in this economy there are always other boats for sale. Caveat Emptor.


----------



## jimrafford (Jan 7, 2011)

We are in the process of replacing our teak decking w/ Nuteak. The quote was about $60 installed. That didn't include removal of old teak and prep. Make sure you see installs and referals from the installer. The product is a very nice replacement for real teak but we had to have the entire job ripped out because the installer did sloppy work.
Jim


----------



## puddinlegs (Jul 5, 2006)

jimrafford said:


> We are in the process of replacing our teak decking w/ Nuteak. The quote was about $60 installed. That didn't include removal of old teak and prep. Make sure you see installs and referals from the installer. The product is a very nice replacement for real teak but we had to have the entire job ripped out because the installer did sloppy work.
> Jim


Not including the prices of two of the most labor intensive parts of the exercise is clever on your installers part. If you're not doing the removal of hardware, removal of the deck, and prep for reinstallation yourself, you're back up to the $100 ~ 130 per foot range depending on the boat.


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

It is not really possible to get an estimate for teak deck replacement that is all that accurate. The reason being is that you are not only replacing the teak decks but often the structural deck and often some of, or all of, the deck beams below. Usually, by the time that the teak needs replacement, the substrate (which is usually plywood or balsa cored) is shot as well, and many boats with teak decks also have wood or wood cored deck beams which can rot as well. 

It is one thing to replace a deck and deck beams when you are at the factory and have the patterns and molds, and another entirely when you are doing this from scratch. 

If you do a search there are earlier discussions about the cost of teak replacement on this site. The number of $1,000 per foot of boat length sounds consistent with my recollection, but that was only for replacing the teak deck replacement itself. I have also heard a quote of $150 to $200 per square foot, but again that was only for the teak deck in place. You still need to allow perhaps half to three quarters of that above that for rebuilding the sub-deck. It may be less but you won't know until you remove the teak deck. 

Another often hidden cost is the cost of removing and reinstalling the deck hardware. This can be a very big number in itself, especially since the mounting holes are not visible on the finished deck. Experienced yards will generally produce templates, and check them after the hardware has been removed, but before the teak decking has been removed. You need to make sure that any quotes include this templating and reinstalling the hardware. 

Frankly, here in the states the norm is to simply remove the teak, restore the sub-deck and end up with painted or gelcoated fiberglass decks. Interestingly enough, on some of the models which I have been tracking, there does not seem to be any difference in resale price between boats with new teak decks vs boats with new glass decks, with the glass decked boats sometimes seemingly fetching a little more. 

For me, teak decks are a deal killer. I don't care whether the decks are brand new or 20 years old, I, and many, if not most, folks that I have discussed this with (especially those who have alread had teak decks), would not buy a boat that had teak decks under any circumstance simply because teak is hot under foot, does not dry quickly, supports mold, stains clothes and cushions when wet, is high maintenance and you cannot tell readily tell what is happening with the structural deck below the teak. 

Noticing that you live in Florida and having owned a boat with partial teak decks in Florida, I would suggest you look for a boat that is better suited to your venue. 

Jeff


----------



## BEENONLANDTOOLONG (Jun 1, 2011)

sailing320 said:


> I a looking at a 38 foot boat with a beam of 12 that has teak decks that need to be replaced. Can anybody provide rough pricing on what it will cost. I want the job done right and I never cut corners. The boat is in the northeast.


Have you thought of other alternatives to the deck other than Teak? Treadmaster or some variation there of is less expensive and less maintenance.Your feet stick to it rather well offshore.
You could check out Teak Decking INC. as well in Sarasota as an alternative to stick laying a deck down.
Or if you have a dry place to work and a lot of time and access to Burma teak then go for it as it is an experience you will not soon forget after you are finished.
I have done this before for clients all three ways in the past and the stick laying is the most intense,messy job.
What ever you decide make sure the subdeck is in good shape before you cover it up.AND be neat as it is easier to be neat and tape off all the areas really well rather than trying to come back after a mess has been made and clean it up even if you plan on painting after the fact.
Good Luck...
I have no affiliation with TreadMaster nor Teak Decking Inc. I have just used their products with success in the past.


----------



## mitiempo (Sep 19, 2008)

Here's an interesting article on replacing teak decks - done the best way I think as there are no fasteners to cause problems later. WEST SYSTEM | Modifying and Customizing Boats - Installing a teak deck on Zatara
Expensive and time consuming. And they did the job themselves.

I agree with Jeff - I would avoid teak totally.


----------



## Boatsmith (May 3, 2009)

There are three areas of cost. Deck removal and replacement, hardware removal and re-installation, and possible repair of the sub-deck. The teak deck will cost $ 100- 140 sq ft. This depends upon whether the deck is straight laid or is sprung and how the ares are shaped, long and skinny requires more margins(borders) and will cost more than big open areas. Sub-deck repair can be nothing or can run thousands depending on the degree of degradation. Unfortunately this is usually difficult to determine prior to the removal of the deck. The hardware removal and re-installation can cost almost as much ads the deck. There are frequently stanchions and cleats and tracks and hatches and windlasses etc that are bolted through the teak. To make matters worse access to the nuts will involve removal of headliners and frequently cabinetry. The cost install a new teak deck on an older sailboat can cost more than the boat is worth. Removing the teak and painting the non-skid will cost roughly halve to two thirds of a new deck.


----------

